# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Ανεμιστήρας δαπέδου με πρόβλημα...

## DimMani

_...ξαφνικά έπαψε να λειτουργεί . Δεν δείχνει πρόβλημα το καλώδιο , πιθανόν να έκαψε μοτέρ ; Ή κάτι άλλο ; Ευπρόσδεκτη όποια βοήθεια επιδιόρθωσης . Οι φωτογραφίες ίσως βοηθούν . Ευχαριστώ . 

_
__
__

----------


## georgis

καλημερα .βγαλε τη σιτα-καλημα της φτερωτης και δες αν γυρναει ελευθερα.9 στους 10 στεγνωνουν τα κουζινετα απο λιπανση.δες το και πες μας.

----------

DimMani (11-09-17)

----------


## DimMani

> καλημερα .βγαλε τη σιτα-καλημα της φτερωτης και δες αν γυρναει ελευθερα.9 στους 10 στεγνωνουν τα κουζινετα απο λιπανση.δες το και πες μας.


Καλημέρα , δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα . Γυρνάει άνετα/ανεμπόδιστα δεξιά και αριστερά .

----------


## georgis

παμε στους διακοπτες.ανοιξε το καπακι και με πολυμετρο δες για συνεχεια απο το φις μεχρι τους διακοπτες.μετα παμε στο θερμικο στα τυλιγματα του μοτερ.

----------


## DimMani

> παμε στους διακοπτες.ανοιξε το καπακι και με πολυμετρο δες για συνεχεια απο το φις μεχρι τους διακοπτες.μετα παμε στο θερμικο στα τυλιγματα του μοτερ.


Να "πάμε στους διακόπτες" , αλλά βήμα-βήμα γιατί μιλάς με άσχετο . Στην 2η φωτογραφία φαίνεται ο διακόπτης , ο οποίος είναι το πράσινο δαχτυλίδι , περίπου στο μέσον , που περιστρέφεται από το 1 μέχρι το 3 και δεν ανοίγει από πουθενά .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ξεβίδωσε την άσπρη πλαστική βίδα και αφαίρεσε τον σωλήνα ορθοστάτη , είχα ανοίξει κάτι τέτοιο και η βλάβη ήταν στον πράσινο περιστροφικό διακόπτη , αν κάποιος το δουλεύει βίαια σπάζει εσωτερικά . Είναι όπως ακριβώς στα καρούλια ηλεκτρικής σκούπας για την μετάδοση ρεύματος . Δεν θυμάμαι όμως πως το είχα ανοίξει. Ίσως με περισσότερες φωτό μετά την αφαίρεση του σωλήνα ορθοστάτη να φανεί πως βγαίνει.

----------

DimMani (11-09-17)

----------


## DimMani

> Ξεβίδωσε την άσπρη πλαστική βίδα και αφαίρεσε τον σωλήνα ορθοστάτη , είχα ανοίξει κάτι τέτοιο και η βλάβη ήταν στον πράσινο περιστροφικό διακόπτη , αν κάποιος το δουλεύει βίαια σπάζει εσωτερικά . Είναι όπως ακριβώς στα καρούλια ηλεκτρικής σκούπας για την μετάδοση ρεύματος . Δεν θυμάμαι όμως πως το είχα ανοίξει. Ίσως με περισσότερες φωτό μετά την αφαίρεση του σωλήνα ορθοστάτη να φανεί πως βγαίνει.


Στην 3η φωτογραφία φαίνεται - λίγο αχνά - ότι ο σωλήνας είναι συνδεδεμένος με πριτσίνια . Το αριστερό πριτσίνι φαίνεται στην φωτό , το δεξί δεν φαίνεται . Οπότε δεν ανοίγει , άρα μάλλον τα παρατάμε . Σωστά ;

----------


## Papas00zas

> Να "πάμε στους διακόπτες" , αλλά βήμα-βήμα γιατί μιλάς με άσχετο . Στην 2η φωτογραφία φαίνεται ο διακόπτης , ο οποίος είναι το πράσινο δαχτυλίδι , περίπου στο μέσον , που περιστρέφεται από το 1 μέχρι το 3 και δεν ανοίγει από πουθενά .


Όταν τον γυρνάς κάνει κλικ σε κάθε σκάλα ή όχι;

----------

DimMani (11-09-17)

----------


## DimMani

> Όταν τον γυρνάς κάνει κλικ σε κάθε σκάλα ή όχι;


Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς τον διακόπτη . Ναι κάνει .

----------


## Papas00zas

Καλο αυτο γιατί δείχνει απόκριση. Άρα πάς στο πίσω καπάκι του ανεμιστήρα τώρα.Αν κάνει επαφή το πρόβλημα ΜΑΛΛΟΝ είναι αλλου.

----------

DimMani (11-09-17)

----------


## DimMani

> Καλο αυτο γιατί δείχνει απόκριση. Άρα πάς στο πίσω καπάκι του ανεμιστήρα τώρα.Αν κάνει επαφή το πρόβλημα ΜΑΛΛΟΝ είναι αλλου.


Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις . Πάει ανακύκλωση .

----------

